# My boyfriend laughed and said..



## caramelcarebr (Aug 31, 2010)

that the picture on the top of the site looks like some kind of hedgehog apocalypse. With the dark, shadowed hedgies and the half see through giant hedgies in the sky as the sun's going down.. haha. Of course, he sees things differently than most of us and I didn't see this until he pointed it out. But now it's all I see and it's pretty funny


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

THE HEDGEOPACALYPSE!!!... Nothing but mutant mealies survive!!
The wise old sage hedgehog who tells of ancient prophesy...
The young and daring, handsome hedgie, who wants to win the girl...
The heroine hedgie who leads a group of hoglets to safely...
The mischeivous teenage hedgies who stumble upon the answer to all hedgehogs questions!!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: <<< Too both of the posts above!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> THE HEDGEOPACALYPSE!!!... Nothing but mutant mealies survive!!
> The wise old sage hedgehog who tells of ancient prophesy...
> The young and daring, handsome hedgie, who wants to win the girl...
> The heroine hedgie who leads a group of hoglets to safely...
> The mischeivous teenage hedgies who stumble upon the answer to all hedgehogs questions!!!


Okay, now I definitely want to write an epic novel about hedgehogs. Like the hedgehog version of Watership Down or something. Staring Pepper, of course.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

jinglesharks said:


> Okay, now I definitely want to write an epic novel about hedgehogs. Like the hedgehog version of Watership Down or something. Staring Pepper, of course.


I loved Watership Down! I would totally read it. 


caramelcarebr said:


> that the picture on the top of the site looks like some kind of hedgehog apocalypse.


I will never again be able to look at the site without thinking of that. 
I think the wise old hedgie is the one on the upper left. Handsome, hero hedgie on the right, obviously heroine hedgie rescuing hoglets on the lower left and teenagers on the right. 
I think I would watch a movie if that was the poster for it. I wonder who would be the voices for each character?


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

I admit I had similar thoughts when I first saw this site. It's not as welcoming as it should be? Does it have anything to do with the site owner/admin, after all "Reaper" is kind of grim too! 

If you've been in the chatroom, this image fits with this thread... how awful! lol :lol:


----------



## caramelcarebr (Aug 31, 2010)

> I will never again be able to look at the site without thinking of that.
> I think the wise old hedgie is the one on the upper left. Handsome, hero hedgie on the right, obviously heroine hedgie rescuing hoglets on the lower left and teenagers on the right.
> I think I would watch a movie if that was the poster for it. I wonder who would be the voices for each character?


Hahaha, perfect breakdown!


----------

